# Green Mountain Smoker



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

I have Smoker by Green Mountain. Electric, with the auto feed. uses pellets for smoke , comes complete with cover for outdoors, and insulated blanket for smoking meats in the cold weather. Type Davey Crocket. 175.00 LOCATED in CINCINNATI


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

any questions or concerns?


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Open to offers


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

price lowered to 140.00


----------

